# Wie heißt das Spiel? [Sci-Fi, 90er(?)]



## meric (14. Juli 2014)

*Wie heißt das Spiel? [Sci-Fi, 90er(?)]*

Hi,

ich suche schon seit einer ganzen Weile nach einem bestimmten Spiel, das vermutlich aus den 90ern ist (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher). Das einzige, woran ich mich noch erinnern kann (vermutlich Demo-Gameplay):

_Man wacht in einer Art Gefängniszelle auf, ich glaube man liegt auf einem Operationstisch. Der Spieler sieht sich durch eine Kamera(?), von schräg oben im Raum, scheinbar wurde ein Arm amputiert und man hat eine Art dunkelgrauen bis hellgrauen Cyborg-Look. Scheinbar wurde man unfreiwillig zu einer Art Cyborg „umgebaut“. Der Spieler hat wohl so eine Art von Flashback, der vage erzählt, was passiert ist (nicht sicher, ob das wirklich so war).
Jedenfalls kann man nun den Protagonisten steuern und muss versuchen, aus dieser Gefängniszelle/Operationsraum herauszukommen._

Das wars eigentlich auch schon. An mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern, vermutlich wars nur eine Demo.

Kann irgendjemand damit etwas anfangen?


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2014)

Das ist Origins "BioForge".


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2014)

Also, es KÖNNTE Quake 2 sein, da wirst Du nach einer Weile Spielzeit zu einem Cyborg "umgebaut", wenn ich mich nicht irre Quake II – Wikipedia


*edit* oder das von svd


----------



## meric (14. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Das ist Origins "BioForge".


Absolut richtig, genau das habe ich gesucht! Vielen Dank!



Herbboy schrieb:


> *edit* oder das von svd


Yep!


----------

